# New to the Fourm



## beeman03 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey, My name is Clint, I had have pellet guns for awhile now. I wasnt really interested useing them for hunting until now. I'd just shoot around with them and get bored. Now I am really getting into hunting with my pellet gun. Right now I am useing a Marksman break barrel air rifle with a 4x20 scope.

After having my gun for a few years never really using it I kill my first animal with it and it was a squirrel. I was walking in my backyard cause I heard a squirrel early that day and I was behind my bros car and I see a squirrel in a tree about 25 yards away in a small tree surronded by a bunch of other trees. So I got my gun put a rounded pellet in my gun(all i though I had at the moment). It back was turn to me so I though what the hell I shoot for back of the head but got it in the back, it jump to another tree now facing me I check my pocket for a pellet find one pointed one in it. I put that in my gun usemy brother's car trunk as a stand, line the scope up and shoot. I got the squirrel right in the head below the ear. It fall to ground and was the end for him. I cut the tail off and gonna make myself a keychain, didnt skin it cause i dont know how to but all good. I may wanna try and eat one someday see how its like. thats all for now thanks for readin.

Heres a pic









Clint


----------



## Bill Hilly (Jan 21, 2006)

well, welcome to the site, I'am new here myself, suprised to see no one else said anything! come on fellas!


----------



## beeman03 (Jan 22, 2006)

thanks bill hilly, yea its nice to see lots of friendly people here


----------

